# prop needed



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 112 Johnson outboard motor and would like to pick up an extra prop. the prop is 14x17 and I would like to put a stainless one on. If anyone has one laying around or knows of anywhere reasonable to get one I would greatly appreciate it. 

john


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*props*

This is the cheapest I've found online, I was going to put an ss on my Johnson 150, but I was told its was a waste of money by a few people, the gains didn't justify the expense, here's the link

http://www.boat-props.com/propellers/s/


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I have only owned a boat for a year now and I have a bit of a problem bumping into things. Basically I can hit just about everything out there. I have beat up my aluminum prop pretty bad and want something a little more sturdy. My boat is also struggling just a bit getting up on plain. I put one of those dolphin things on the lower unit and it is doing a little better. I figure that the SS prop when give me that little bit I need.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*down side to ss props*

if you hit a lot of stuff, with a composite or aluminum prop, they break or dent,,ss props don't, so you run the risk of damaging your lower unit, just something to keep in mind.... replacing a aluminum prop is way cheaper then a new lower unit


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would take the prop off and visit a prop shop ie not a boat dealer and have the old one refinished.. The Hydro Foil (Dolphin Thing) is good to have you might want to look at a four blade prop.. and have the current prop checked for proper: Diameter, Pitch, Cupping, Rake, Ventilation and Cavitation.. These figures are usually have to be exact for the specific motor that it is going to be on...


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Agree with the post also, you didnt say what size boat and if you had TAC to check RPMs to ensure motor is running at correct RPM or close to it, would stick with alum props, stainless is nice and pretty How ever it can be costly not only for purchase but for damage as others have indicated, Your Boats floation (foam) isnt waterlogged is it ?? stuff can get heavy and boat can never get on step


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 20 foot center console bayliner. The TAC does not work which does not help any. I am trying to hunt down a new tac as well. I just found a 4 blade aluminum prop on ebay. I think I might try that out. The boat is dry inside and out.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*20 ft cc*

sounds like your under powered, 112 hp is on the light end for a boat that size, a with a 4 blade prop you'll get out of the hole faster but you lose top end, you should take it to a repair shop and ask about your situation, I learned a lot just hanging out with the guy that maintains my rig,,, or try a 14x19 3 blade


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*engine ??'s*

I agree with the others, Sounds like it may be underpowered, I have a 23' CC with a 200, and I am going to a 225. Not a lot bigger, but the boat is rated for a 225. What does the manufacturer recommend, I think I would check that. I will have a 200 Merc for sale as soon as I get the other, 20" shaft if you are interested.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

My boat is only rated for a 125 hp motor. That is only 13 more horsepower. I spent half the day trying to fix the tachometer but it still isn't working. I hate anything to do with electricity. I am a mechanic and am good with pressures and stuff but not electricity..


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

If you're not worried about top end speed and need mid range and a better hole shot, get a Rogue. It's a new 4 blade prop from BRP and should be on the market very soon. If you want top end speed, BRP has a new Viper prop also. The WOT speed difference was only a couple mph.

I've seen numbers with the props on a 115 Etec and the Rogue is a great prop for a hole shot.

BTW, I've always heard that that you could bust the LU by hitting something with a SS prop, but I don't know of anyone it's happened to. I have had a hub go on a SS prop, so I'd thing is you hit something hard with a SS Prop, the odds are good that you hub will spin before the LU gets damaged.


- Dae


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

You are struggling to get on plane then you need a lower pitch prop, it really would be best to use a tach. maybe you or a friend has on that can be clipped onto a car engine? it will work the same on your boat but you may have to run without the cowl while testing. 

i would go with a 15 pitch if you have to guess, should plane out much better and will run a higher RPM. in fact if your current prop is too big you may even go faster on top speed due to the increase in RPM. 

i have had good luck with the michigan wheel match props.

good luck
jerry


----------

